# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  Create your own Animated UserBar sig in 10 minutes (does not require PhotoShop) .

## Flying Piggy

Hi all , 

I don't think i have ever contributed anything to this section yet so i will  :Smile:  .
As the title says , this is a tutorial which will teach you how to do an animated UserBar sig like mine in 10 minutes .




1 ) You will need the UserBar generator which i have used to make my sig (don't worry , its free) .
You can download it here : Download Link

Here are a few screenshots of what it looks like :

  

Here is the Virus Scan of the program :



2 ) Instal the UserBar Generator Program .

3 ) Create your UserBars with the UserBar Generator (very easy) . <---- You can also find PreMade UserBars HERE .

4 ) Open Windows Paint .

5 ) Open your newly created UserBars .

6 ) Go to "Image" and then "Attributes" and change the "Height" to 19 (you must do this for each UserBar) .

7 ) Go to http://www.theuserbaranimator.com/ .

8 ) Upload your Bars in the order and the fashion that you want them to scroll .

9 ) The website will give you an image link to use and you can also save your new animated UserBar if you want .


Enjoy  :Stick Out Tongue:  .

----------


## Phase228

lolz yay piggy i was wondering where people got this from--+rep

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

Sweet. I used to make mine in photoshop and it tood forever >.< 

+rep

----------


## Sacrifice

u got me sexy piggy!  :Big Grin:  +rep

----------


## Gankstir

Good stuff piggy.

+rep

----------


## Flying Piggy

Im glad you guys find this helpful , at first i wasn't sure about how our MMOwned artists (you guys) would react to this thread but now im just glad i helped out .

----------


## Sacrifice

yes piggy this is really helpful and let all know something about you, like linkin park fan drinking beer from finland, great idea!

----------


## MLT

Omg. That is serious ownage. I am so gonna use that.

----------


## Flying Piggy

> Omg. That is serious ownage. I am so gonna use that.


Have fun  :Stick Out Tongue:  , although your sig is pretty good as it is , it has the colors of my country hehe .

----------


## EliMob441

Zomg your a arsenal fan ? Your my new enemy muhahah

----------


## Herzeleid

I officially love Flying Piggy. 

Flying Piggy + Majere = Hella Awesome Kids

EDIT: Hey wait. Those screenshots look mac-ish. Your sig says Mac user. But the file is .exe!?

EDIT: again, excuse my retardation. It's 2AM here. MMowned doesnt allow 2images, links, and that size sig?

----------


## aflacattack

> Zomg your a arsenal fan ? Your my new enemy muhahah


that was my frist thought... i bleed MAN U!!!! 
but piggy rocks for comming up with this guide!

----------


## Herzeleid

> that was my frist thought... i bleed MAN U!!!! 
> but piggy rocks for comming up with this guide!


Piggy rocks for letting me breath his air.

----------


## aflacattack

> Piggy rocks for letting me breath his air.


and that too i guess?

----------


## Nimaasuss

Another reason why piggy pwns!!! +rep

Heres the two that go together. Just can't put them in my sig:



P.S. What rank do you neeed to be able to put 2 pics in ur sig?

----------


## Flying Piggy

> Another reason why piggy pwns!!! +rep
> 
> Heres the two that go together. Just can't put them in my sig:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. What rank do you neeed to be able to put 2 pics in ur sig?


wow nice , its even better than mine lol .
You could ask a Mod to add it to your sig (Moderators can edit sigs) .
Just ask nicely  :Wink:  .

----------


## Nimaasuss

> wow nice , its even better than mine lol .
> You could ask a Mod to add it to your sig (Moderators can edit sigs) .
> Just ask nicely  .


Too bad you're not a mod anymore  :Frown:  

Thanks for the compliment. Yours is awesome too though. (cookies and rum! yay!)

Didn't know mods could edit sigs. Thanks for the help!

P.S. Do you know if they used this to make the emu/model editor expert tags?

----------


## Flying Piggy

> Too bad you're not a mod anymore  
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. Yours is awesome too though. (cookies and rum! yay!)
> 
> Didn't know mods could edit sigs. Thanks for the help!
> 
> P.S. Do you know if they used this to make the emu/model editor expert tags?


Im not sure actually , but i would think that they used PhotoShop for those .

----------


## Nimaasuss

> Im not sure actually , but i would think that they used PhotoShop for those .


The textures and colours are pretty similar...

----------


## CraZe

when i try to download it says its temporairly unavailible (bad grammer oh noes)

edit: may not be animated but i will make one.Is it good for my first non-animated one?(not saying i made a animated one yet lol) but i made this out of being bored

----------


## payup427

niiice post +rep

----------


## Xepher

If anyone needs help getting 1 into there sig PM me :P

I guess I sux, I cant find any of the fancy picutres you put in the corner :P

----------


## Nimaasuss

> If anyone needs help getting 1 into there sig PM me :P
> 
> I guess I sux, I cant find any of the fancy picutres you put in the corner :P


me or piggys pics? I can help you get some cool pics if you want.

P.S. thanx for putting the pic in the sig! you put them in in the wrong order though so could you fix that?

----------


## Marlo

/bump

nice tute mate

----------


## Sveiningos

Can some moderator please add this to my sig?
[url=http://www.theuserbaranimator.com][/url

and

----------


## Nimaasuss

I like your new sig piggy it is teh funney.

----------


## [Shon3m]

lol nice i like it

----------


## Erasor

Goat + Sex = Win? -.^

Edit; Thanks. + rep =P forgot to say it.
Edit; scratch that last part.. Can't give rep.

----------


## Huckta

Mine dosent seem to work...


It stop after the first round. Any idea why?

And btw +rep Piggy.

----------


## DJ Zodiac

i like it awesomei gotta try it

----------


## Equ1N0X

what exactly should i do if my userbar generator is missing some of it along right and bottom edge, like kits been chopped

----------


## Volcano

Guys? How do i make the Sigs move?

----------

